# Disposing of "round up" weed killer



## shrugs (Jul 8, 2011)

I was recently given a bottle of "round up" weed killer, and I am not about to use it any where any, and don't want it sitting in my garage. So does any body know how best to dispose of it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Are there directions on the bottle for "proper disposal?' Some manufacturers put the directions on the bottle.

.


----------



## sharplady (May 20, 2011)

Put an ad on Freecycle and give it away! Let it become someone else's problem!


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

is it round up or not? if not, what is it, why did you receive it if you were not going to use it? you can probably pay a hazmet fee to have "it" disposed. How much could it cost?,,!


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Most county dumps accept chemicals, paint and whatnot that is in the original manufacturer packaging. 

Most dumps i have seen will also allow you pickup chemicals and paint that was dropped off. So anyone looking for free paint should look there. Only one thing better than discount oops paint at the big box stores is free paint from the dump.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

If I was closer I would go get it,and " dispose " of it forr you...


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

My county has a hazardous waste drop-off station. They take just about everything except latex paint. No charge.


----------



## fatrat (Feb 21, 2009)

Why did you accept it if you didn't want it, or did you not know what they were giving you? Just give it back to the person who gave it to you. Tell them you have no use for it and they should give it to someone else.


----------



## shrugs (Jul 8, 2011)

ninny said:


> Are there directions on the bottle for "proper disposal?' Some manufacturers put the directions on the bottle.
> 
> .


After looking much closer at the label I found the directions for disposal and it said the number to call for disposal directions. I have it because It was at the bottom of a box of gardening tools I got free on craigslist. Thanks for all of your responses 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

What is the active ingredient concentration? That will help me answer your question.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I would expect this to be the garden center type, ready to apply spray bottle type? Probably 5 bucks at the garden center?

I'd think if you had 10 friends, 8 or 9 of them would be happy to get it, and make both of you happy.

--->Paul


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Round-up is about as safe as herbicides get. Zero residual, week hold-out (and that's conservative - honestly, it's more like a day, and less if you get a rain shower). Best way to get rid of it is to use it - it's less dangerous than the weeds you'd kill - seriously. There are bad herbicides out there, but Round-up isn't one of them. The only bad thing about it is that it comes with the Monsanto label.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

In our PC town You have to register in advance and buy a ticket for $ 5.00 then bring your items to the three hour Household Hazardous Waste Collection Day held once a year and pray that you are one of the 300 cars that makes it through . 
Or You have to bring Your empty bottle of Easy Off oven cleaner home and try again next year .
http://natickma.gov/Public_Documents/NatickMA_Health/HHWD.pdf

If it were Me , I would just spray it on the neighbors flowers .


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

find your local hazardous recycling center and DO NOT DUMP IT..

esp not in water as it it toxic to fish

your county extension ofc should be able to direct you to hazardous recyc center..or DNR


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

If you post where you are and how much you have, possibly someone here could help you! Disposing of it without use would be a waste.

SPIKE


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh, please do not just "dispose" of it. Ask some friends if they want it or list it on Freecycle and let someone get some use from it. That stuff is expensive!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

call around...most counties have waste sites.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

wogglebug said:


> Round-up is about as safe as herbicides get. Zero residual, week hold-out (and that's conservative - honestly, it's more like a day, and less if you get a rain shower). Best way to get rid of it is to use it - it's less dangerous than the weeds you'd kill - seriously. There are bad herbicides out there, but Round-up isn't one of them. The only bad thing about it is that it comes with the Monsanto label.



Must agree.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

ronbre said:


> find your local hazardous recycling center and DO NOT DUMP IT..
> 
> esp not in water as it it toxic to fish
> 
> your county extension ofc should be able to direct you to hazardous recyc center..or DNR


http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profiles/extoxnet/dienochlor-glyphosate/glyphosate-ext.html

FYI

geo


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

why would you want to post a factual MSDS type form instead of a good myth?


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

sammyd said:


> why would you want to post a factual MSDS type form instead of a good myth?


Yes, indeed. http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profiles...osate-ext.html
Don't let the facts ruin a good opinion.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Shrugs, if it is truly Round-up it is a valuable product. It does not harm the soil and only damages what it is sprayed on (going straight into the roots and killing the plant there). 

I use it often around here each fall by spraying all the large rock areas where I don't want snakes to house up in and around the out buildings. I also have a special 4-gal back pack I save for this one product, walking around the entire 6 acres spraying whatever I don't want growing. It will actually keep tree stumps and thorny vines from returning if you spray those when they've first been cut.


----------



## Eric BSPharm (Jun 23, 2020)

Most of you are either gullable or seriously mis-informed. Glyphosate persists in the environment, it is a chelator, and an anti-microbial. It kills soil. It spreads to other plants up to 6 feet away. It creates conditions of disease and malnutrition that persist. Its effects are long-term and easily overlooked in the short term (with an incredible campaign of faulty information). Do not ever use this product!!! If you do, nothing will grow but super-weeds. All soil minerals and microbes will be eliminated. Neutralize it with minerals like agricultural lime or rusty nails, then pour it out away from any souce of water. This is not difficult, just study the subject and don't trust "authority" they will probably just pour it out somewhere. It is also a known carcinogen and is banned in many countries including Switzerland, Mexico, Russia, and a lot of Europe although its a constant battle with the "powers that be" like "big ag". All for short term gains and to sell more products like roundup resistant plants and soil amendments to reverse the effect. There are safe alternatives like used vegetable oil or borax


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

First option - I'd give it to a friend or neighbor, many would be happy to have it to use.

Second option - I'd dump it out on my gravel driveway where weeds were growing, then dispose of the container with my trash or recycling.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

The soaps used in Roundup are an issue for some amphibians. The actual weed killer itself is not, but the better soaps that make the product stuck to weeds longer are a problem in water. If you want to kill plants in water, you would use ‘Rodeo’ Herbicide which is the same stuff, but a different sop that doesn’t bother amphibians with direct water application.

certainly I’d give the stuff to someone that would use it. Help a friend. Save the planet by not needlessly clogging up a waste disposal site.

there are a lot more nasty substances when you spill 2 drops of gas refueling your lawn mower than in the whole bottle of consumer roundup.

Paul


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm pretty sure spraying it on weeds you want to kill gives you the same result as pouring it out on the ground.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I would dispose of it on the weeds in my back yard.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Eric BSPharm said:


> Most of you are either gullable or seriously mis-informed. Glyphosate persists in the environment, it is a chelator, and a microbialcide. Its effects are long-term and easily overlooked in the short term (with an incredible campaign of faulty information). Do not ever use this product!!! If you do, nothing will grow but super-weeds. All soil minerals and microbes will be eliminated. Neutralize it with minerals like agricultural lime or rusty nails, then pour it out away from any souce of water. This is not difficult, just study the subject and don't trust "authority" they will probably just pour it out somewhere. There are safe alternatives like used vegetable oil or borax


hi, welcome to the forum.

I know these topics become near and dear to us and turn into a cause we feel very emotional about, hang on to the beliefs we form.

The chemical in roundup, glyphosate, only specifically harms green growing plants, and has no affect on animals.

when a quart or so is sprayed on an acre, or 43,560 square feet, any that hits dirt is quickly bound up onto dirt particles and becomes inactive to affecting even plants. so it turns neutral quite rapidly.

as it breaks down it goes through changes, as most things do. Again, at a quart per acre, it is a very tiny amount of very small bits. Some folk found at some point if you use 1000 times as much roundup you can slightly see a tiny effect of these breakdowns in a lab setting.

from that, we get the histerical as you have repeated.

gullible is an interesting choice of words you started out with.

again, welcome to the forum, and despite our butting heads on this, it’s a minor deal and hopefully we find other topics of interest to work together with. Hey, if you wanted to talk about the new dicamba beans and the issues that bad combination of timing, chemical load, and issues, we probsbly would find a lot in common!

Paul


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I use round up to kill grass on the driveway , sidewalk and other areas to control grass. I don't use any chemicals in my garden because I use worms as tillage and root maintenance, mulching for weed control and companion planting for pest aversion.

As far as the over dramatic "Round Up Bad" TV lawyer commercials, I just keep in mind that TV lawyers first and foremost want to make themselves money, generally base theie claims on findings from Californi, which tends to label everything as potentially hazardous, Round Up has never caused me any issues and is still legal to be marketed despite all the Lawyer sponsored Round Up Bad commercials.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I "dispose" of roundup about twice a year on all of my fence lines, and around the buildings...the weeds don't like it !


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

You can pack it up and send it my way....


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

rambler said:


> hi, welcome to the forum.
> when a quart or so is sprayed on an acre, or 43,560 square feet, any that hits dirt is quickly bound up onto dirt particles and becomes inactive to affecting even plants. so it turns neutral quite rapidly.
> As it breaks down it goes through changes, as most things do. Again, at a quart per acre, it is a very tiny amount of very small bits.


This is what the anti roundup crowd doesn't really comprehend.
A quart / 32 oz per acre equates to .0007 of an oz of this material sprayed on every square foot. If you figure at least half of it hits plants and is sucked up in them, almost none of it is actually hitting the dirt to start with.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Eric BSPharm said:


> There are safe alternatives like used vegetable oil or borax


Borax is more toxic than Glyphosate.



Eric [B]BS[/B]Pharm said:


> Most of you are either gullable or seriously mis-informed.


You can't spell "gullible".
What's your point?


----------



## kroll (May 18, 2020)

While there,don't forget to bring the Baby Powder


----------



## SpentPenny (Jun 11, 2020)

Around me I see the large IBC totes full of it all the time since the farmers spray hundreds of gallons per year and they buy in bulk. My wife buys 5 or so gallons per year to control grasses and weeds around the property. I would simply pour it out if there is no vegetation you need to control.


----------



## Eric BSPharm (Jun 23, 2020)

rambler said:


> hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I know these topics become near and dear to us and turn into a cause we feel very emotional about, hang on to the beliefs we form.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric BSPharm (Jun 23, 2020)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Borax is more toxic than Glyphosate.
> 
> 
> You can't spell "gullible".
> What's your point?


What's your point?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Eric BSPharm said:


> What's your point?


It's self explanatory.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

We took ours to hazardous waste disposal site.


----------

